# Happy Birthday Sagan, Littiah, Layla and Jordan



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

It's hard to believe they are a year old already, they all look great. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Someday Jordan is going to make the trip to NC to meet up with her siblings.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sagan!!​
I just love how he adopted Dodger and snuggled his way into her heart. Those are just the most precious memories. He is such a brilliant white....when he's not playing in the mud! 

I really love seeing his pictures. You do such a great job grooming them all. It's a great inspiration. Here's to many more wonderful memories for a very deserving gentleman!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE the muddy Sagan pic!! I can't believe he's one already!! You JUST got him it seems like!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gads those whites are beautiful!!!! Happy birthday babies! Wishing you all many, many more


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Sagan and all his brothers and sisters! Wow, I can't believe they were all born a year ago now. Such a lot of forum puppies came along at the same time!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I too cant believe its already been a year!!! Lots of birthday boys this month!! Sagan (and his siblings) look Amazing!!!! I love their black pigment! Sagan looks so regal! Happy Birthday Everyone!!!


----------

